# One of my planted tanks :)



## Laura77 (Sep 6, 2011)

Here's my 200l planted community tank


----------



## Tex Gal (Nov 1, 2007)

Looks nice. That white and green variegated plant on the right. I think it's a dracena. They are not aquatic. You need to take them out. Your fishy friends look very happy!

:welcome: aboard!!! SO glad to have you!


----------



## mudboots (Jun 24, 2009)

Looks nice! How long has this been set up? I can imagine the plant (a valisneria maybe?) in the back getting thicker and hovering over the top...


----------



## Laura77 (Sep 6, 2011)

It's been up for two years yeah the valis now is longer and takes up the top part of the tank

Yep removed that white and green plant well the gouramis ate most of it any way lol


----------



## thunderjack14 (Nov 28, 2014)

Nice aquarium laura77 plants look great.


----------

